# TAVARES, FL-Golden Mix needs rescue or adoption! Urgent!!!!



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Bumping up for a pretty pup.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I'm in South Florida, representing Everglades Golden Retriever Rescue Inc.--is there anyone here on the GRF who is closer, in the Orlando area? Tavares is in the geographic area of Mid-Florida Golden Retriever Rescue. Sending out an APB!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Judi from GRREAT*

Judi from GRREAT in FL said she just sent the info I sent her out to other rescues and she asked if he can have more time, so I emld. Denise Booth and sent her Judi's email.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Judi from GRREAT in FL said she just sent the info I sent her out to other rescues and she asked if he can have more time, so I emld. Denise Booth and sent her Judi's email.


Hopefully Judi will be able to get something together; she's north of this boy, in the Jax area if I'm not mistaken. Crossing fingers and paws.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If Judi can help she will. I love her such a generous woman. I know right now our rescue is pretty full but if there is space our rescue will try to help. And unfortunately, I cant foster right now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rappwizard*

Rappwizard:

Do you mean Everglades would take this boy if someone FROM ORLANDO could get him and where would you need for them to take him?

Let Judy of GREAT know and Denise Booth and I am sure something could be worked out.

THANK YOU!!!!

HERE IS JUDI'S AND DENISE'S CONTACT INFO:

Judi Brown, President
G.R.E.A.T. Rescue of NE Florida, Inc.
www.greatrescue.org

[email protected]


Denise Williams
Lake County Animal Services
28123 CR 561
Tavares, FL 32778

cell 352-636-3740 *
work 352-343-9688
fax 352-343-9665

[email protected]


----------

